# Diacríticgate: reforma ortogràfica de 2016



## Dymn

Ningú no n'ha obert un fil encara? Què en penseu de la proposta de la reforma ortogràfica que ha deixat entreveure l'IEC aquests darrers dies?

-------

Copiat directament de la web de l'IEC

El Ple de l’IEC ha ratificat la _Gramàtica de la llengua catalana_. Es tracta de la primera gramàtica institucional de l’Institut d’Estudis Catalans, i com a tal té caràcter normatiu. La Gramàtica, que arribarà a les llibreries el 23 de novembre, «és una obra de molta profunditat i fruit d’una rica participació d’experts», que «respon als canvis que la llengua, un element molt viu, ha anat experimentant al cap del temps», ha declarat Vicent Pitarch, membre de la Secció Filològica i de la Comissió de Gramàtica. Fins ara, l’obra de referència normativa havia estat la _Gramàtica catalana_ de Pompeu Fabra, publicada per l’IEC el 1918.

La _Gramàtica_ presenta la norma a partir de la descripció actualitzada del català i dels seus usos i varietats, i recull la pluralitat de tots els parlars i en subratlla els trets compartits. Presenta els fets gramaticals pertanyents a la llengua, els classifica, n’explica les propietats, en dóna els casos més generals i els exemplifica. El text explicita si una variant pertany a uns determinats parlars o registres, si el fet és més propi de la llengua oral o de l’escrita, si té més o menys tradició o és més o menys recent, o si presenta restriccions gramaticals, entre altres qüestions.

*Una nova versió de l’*_*Ortografia*_

La redacció de la _Gramàtica_ va implicar la conveniència de publicar una nova versió de l’Ortografia de la llengua catalana, sobretot en ocasió del primer centenari de les Normes ortogràfiques de l’IEC, l’any 2013. La nova _Ortografia _s’ha presentat al Ple de l’IEC, i està previst que es ratifiqui en la reunió del Ple de l’Institut del proper 17 de novembre, i que es comercialitzi al principi del 2017. A partir de la presentació al Ple, s’obre un període de comentaris per part dels membres de l’Institut. L’aplicació, un cop el Ple de l’IEC l’hagi ratificat, es farà al llarg d’un període de cinc anys.

Entre les raons fonamentals per a elaborar una nova _Ortografia_, hi ha la dispersió de materials que formen la normativa vigent. D’aquesta manera, s’han aplegat en un sol tractat l’ortografia fundacional, les rectificacions que va fer-hi el mateix Fabra, els retocs introduïts després de Fabra, i la legislació ortogràfica de la Secció Filològica d’ençà del 1984.

Els *canvis més significatius* que es proposen en l’_Ortografia de la llengua catalana_ són els següents:

- És a dir, s’escriu_ rr_ quan el so [r] apareix entre vocals precedit d’un prefix o d’un radical: en els mots prefixats amb_ a-_ privatiu i _cor-_ (_arítmia_ esdevé _arrítmia_; _coresponsable_ passa a ser_corresponsable_); en els mots _eradicar _(_erradicar_) i _erumpent_(_errumpent_); i en els compostos amb els radicals grecs_raqui(o)-_, _reo-_, _rin(o)-_, _rinco-_,_ riz(o)-_, _rodo-_, _-rràfia_, _-rrexi_ i _–rrinc_ (per exemple, _cefaloraquidi _esdevé _cefalorraquidi_, i_otorinolaringòleg_, _otorrinolaringòleg_).

- Ús del guionet en alguns mots compostos prefixats. S’escriu un guionet entre el prefix i un sintagma (_exdirectora general_passa a ser_ ex-directora general_); en els conjunts formats per un substantiu o un adjectiu precedits de l’adverbi _no_, s’escriu un guionet únicament en els casos lexicalitzats (per exemple,_art no figuratiu_ esdevé _art no-figuratiu_); s’escriuen aglutinats i sense guionet _un sensepapers_, _a matadegolla_ i _clocpiu_, i aglutinats i amb guionet _déu-n’hi-do_ i _déu-n’hi-doret_.

- Compostos amb el segon formant començat per s seguida de consonant i sense e epentètica. En compostos i prefixats cultes en què el segon formant coincideix formalment i semànticament amb un mot català: _arterioesclerosi _(_esclerosi_)_cardioespasme_ (_espasme_) o _electroestàtic _(_estàtic_); però s’escriu _microscòpic_, _termòstat_, _atmosfera_...

- Accentuació de les formes baleàriques de la primera persona del present d’indicatiu d’alguns verbs de la primera conjugació.Les dels verbs acabats en _–enar_ i _–esar _amb accent greu (_è_), com _anomèn_, _esmèn_, o _remèn_; les dels verbs acabats en _–essar_amb accent agut (_é_), com _confés_, _exprés_, o_ ingrés_; i les dels verbs acabats en _–osar_ i _–ossar_ amb accent greu (_ò_), com_dispòs_, _impòs_, _destròs_.

- Reducció de la llista de mots amb accent diacrític. S’escriu l’accent diacrític únicament en catorze mots monosíl·labs:_bé/be_, _déu/deu_, _és/es_, _mà/ma_, _més/mes_, _món/mon_, _pèl/pel_,_què/que_, _sé/se_, _sí/si_, _són/son_, _té/te_, _ús/us_, _vós/vos_. S’escriuen sense accent diacrític els compostos i derivats d’aquests mots, com _adeu-siau_,_ marededeu_, _rodamon_ o _a contrapel_.

- Supressió de la dièresi en els derivats cultes acabats en _–al_, com_ fluidal_, _laical_, _helicoidal_ o_ trapezoidal_.

A banda d’aquests canvis, en el text s’han inclòs mots que han entrat recentment al _DIEC_, com _aiatol·là_, _blog _o _cànnabis_, o que se n’ha modificat la grafia, com _nietzscheà_ (abans_nietzschià_) o _séquia _(abans _sèquia_). En l’exemplificació, també s’han volgut fer especialment visibles alguns noms propis que tradicionalment han estat objecte de dubte (_Abigail_, _Dèbora_, _Raül_, _Rubèn_; _el Figueró_, _Talteüll_, _la Salzadella_, _Binibèquer_) i alguns mots i expressions de grafia vacil·lant que encara no recull el _DIEC_. És el cas d’alguns mots patrimonials com _cotó-en-pèl _o _menysestimar_, d’alguns manlleus d’ús freqüent com_fitnes_, _gòspel_, _gruyère_, _off the record_, o _sushi_, i d’alguns compostos i derivats com _antisistema_, _contrarellotge_ i _sensesostre_.


----------



## Penyafort

Bé, jo sóc força conservador en aquestes coses, però trobo que alguns n'han volgut fer un gra massa, tot plegat. Estic totalment a favor d'escriure l'erra doble a mots com _arrítmia_ o _corresponsable_, per exemple. En coses com el guionet, més aviat sembla que hagin embolicat més la troca. Ara, amb això dels diacrítics, sí que també m'hi revolto. Crec que les simplificacions estan bé quan ajuden d'una manera lògica i sense anar en contra de l'esperit de la llengua. És a dir, podria semblar-nos més fàcil que els xinesos fessin servir l'alfabet llatí per a escriure de cara a aprendre'n la llengua, però això seria un clar atac al xinès en la seva línia de flotació. De la mateixa manera, tampoc se'ns acudiria aquí d'eliminar ves baixes i hacs per a facilitar més les coses a la gent... o potser sí? Tot arribarà.


----------



## Dymn

Començant pel tema més controvertit, la supressió de diversos diacrítics, m'ha decebut força la proposta de l'IEC, però per raons diferents a les de la majoria de gent. Els diacrítics no tenen cap justificació etimològica, sinó purament pràctica. Ara bé, estaria bé observar que tenim un tou d'heterònims (mateixa escriptura, pronunciació i significat diferents) en els quals no ens havíem fixat mai. Per exemple _bec, seu, sou, feu, son_, etc. Per tant veiem que som capaços de deduir pel context el significat d'una paraula i la pronunciació. Un argument contrari a això, que val la pena tenir en compte, és que la intel·ligència artificial no ho tindrà tan fàcil a l'hora d'endevinar la pronunciació d'aquests mots.

En canvi el criteri de l'IEC sembla ser carregar-se aquells que són menys freqüents i deixar els més comuns. No té sentit. Perquè la parella _us/ús _es mereix el diacrític però no _mora/móra,_ o _rossa/ròssa_? No m'agrada que es tractin els fenòmens lingüístics com quelcom tancat i exhaustiu. Els confins de la llengua són infinits. L'ortografia dels mots menys comuns no és tan important? Si seguim la mateixa lògica, per què no esborrem també els accents en general de les paraules menys comunes? Qui necessita un accent a _zitzània_, si pràcticament mai es fa servir aquest mot? O ela geminada a _al·licient_?

Crec que el que calia és posar-hi ordre però seguint un criteri de veritat. Crec que els dos criteris amb més pes són desambiguar aquelles parelles amb pronunciació diferent (1, per ajudar a l'hora de llegir) o les que tenen la mateixa categoria gramatical (2, perquè tenen probabilitats més altes de confusió), o bé la unió (3) o la intersecció (4) d'aquests dos. Però en tot cas repeteixo que basar-se en la freqüència ho trobo un criteri nefast.

Respecte el tema de les _rr_, hi estic d'acord: _erradicar, arrítmia_... Però en aquells casos que es veuen clarament els dos components de la paraula ho trobo innecessari. Per exemple _Bielorússia _(o _Belarús_). A veure quin abast té aquesta norma.

La _e _epentètica no té cap sentit abans de vocal i per tant jo escriuria, no només _electrostàtic _o _microscòpic_, sinó també _autoscola _i _infrastructures_.


----------



## ernest_

Diamant7 said:


> En canvi el criteri de l'IEC sembla ser carregar-se aquells que són menys freqüents i deixar els més comuns. No té sentit. Perquè la parella _us/ús _es mereix el diacrític però no _mora/móra,_ o _rossa/ròssa_? No m'agrada que es tractin els fenòmens lingüístics com quelcom tancat i exhaustiu. Els confins de la llengua són infinits. L'ortografia dels mots menys comuns no és tan important? Si seguim la mateixa lògica, per què no esborrem també els accents en general de les paraules menys comunes? Qui necessita un accent a _zitzània_, si pràcticament mai es fa servir aquest mot? O ela geminada a _al·licient_?


Tècnicament, el punt volat de la ela geminada també és un signe diacrític. En el cas dels accents diacrítics m'és bastant igual, tot i que el que dius té sentit. Si els eliminem, eliminem-los tots. Eliminar-ne uns i no uns altres em resulta difícil de justificar. El punt volat sí que l'eliminaria sense miraments. Estèticament és questionable i des d'un punt de vista tipogràfic és un maldecap.


----------



## Penyafort

Home, pobre punt volat. L'ela geminada escrita així és l'única grafia que realment dóna identitat pròpia al català, i a més ajuda a saber quan l'anglès fa servir doble ela també. La "ny" la tenen altres llengües i la ç que tant fan servir alguns com a contrapartida catalana a la ñ, és en realitat d'origen castellà.


----------



## Dymn

Dóna identitat al català, però no deixa de ser un nyap provisional inventat per Fabra. Com diu l'Ernest, genera un munt de problemes tipogràfics (com ara aquí), visualment dóna a entendre que són dues paraules unides i li atorga a la doble _l_ un estatus que no té la doble _n_ o la doble _d_, per exemple.

Ara, escriure-la amb una simple _l _també té els seus inconvenients, perquè abandonaríem els parlars que encara mantenen la distinció i seríem incoherents com dic amb altres dobles consonants que avui en dia la gent no sol pronunciar, a part que no tindríem l'ajuda per a aprendre les dobles _l _en anglès o francès.

Hi ha una solució que és escriure la /ll/ com a _ll _(que és la grafia que més li pertoca) i moure la /ʎ/ a _ly_ (que faria parella amb _ny_) o qualsevol altre dígraf. El problema és que seria un canvi molt radical en l'ortografia catalana i correríem el risc de que una part important de la gent se'n desentengués.


----------



## Penyafort

Diamant7 said:


> Hi ha una solució que és escriure la /ll/ com a _ll _(que és la grafia que més li pertoca) i moure la /ʎ/ a _ly_ (que faria parella amb _ny_) o qualsevol altre dígraf. El problema és que seria un canvi molt radical en l'ortografia catalana i correríem el risc de que una part important de la gent se'n desentengués.



Efectivament, jo també crec que _ll _per l'ela geminada i _ly _per la palatal hauria estat el més idoni. Però això bé que ho van debatre encesament aleshores i penso que ara és massa tard per capgirar-ho. Eliminar el punt volat seria una simplificació excessiva, més perjudicial al meu parer per la llengua que no pas l'eliminació de l'accent diacrític. Si ho féssim perquè molta gent no la diu geminada, què ens privaria també de fer-ho amb les pes de psicologia, per acabar amb la supressió de les ves i les hacs? Faríem com ha passat amb l'aragonès, que van estar molts anys amb una ortografia radicalment simple i han acabat tornant a una visió més complicada però més romànica, coherent i supradialectal.


----------



## Francelho

Penyafort said:


> una visió més complicada però més romànica, coherent i supradialectal



Jo també em sentiria temptat de carregar-me les estranyes eles geminades que ningú no diu a Catalunya, però s'ha de pensar que almenys a les Illes Balears les pronuncien amb naturalitat. M'agrada el concepte de "supradialectal" de què parla el Penyafort.

Quant a la proposta de reforma ortogràfica; estic d'acord, com la majoria de vosaltres, a escriure amb doble erra mots com "eradicar". Estic d'acord, en general, a simplificar al màxim l'ortografia sense violar l'essència de la llengua. Us dic una cosa: aquesta història dels guionets ja comença a ser una collonada, i no sols en català; també en altres llengües romàniques. Haurien de fer regles senzilles en què la gent pugui confiar. Potser sóc massa radical, però a mi em sembla que jo els llevaria tots i assumpte arreglat.

També crec que podríem llevar sense remordiments les "e" epentètiques de "autoescola" i d'altres. Tampoc no crec que hàgim de posar diacrítics pertot. L'objectiu del diacrític és diferenciar, i paraules com rodamon i contrapel no necessiten diferenciar-se cap altra. Tanmateix, crec que mots com _dóna/dona_ i _vénen/venen _s'haurien de seguir diferenciant. Per què? No estic en desacord amb l'explicació de l'IEC.

Què és _l'essència de la llengua_ seria un debat llarg; però per a mi es tracta, senzillament, de simplificar al màxim les regles tot evitant enfonsar-nos en el castellà.


----------



## Doraemon-

La ela geminada es pronuncia en diverses àrees catalanoparlants, no es pot treure perquè al català central ja no s'utilitzi. Seria com voler treure la V, quan al País Valencià B i V es diferencien, o per a fer-se una idea al principat, treure la paraula "noi" perquè a València i Balears no es diu així. No es pot fer això.
A mi la gran majoria em semblen molt bé (tema de la doble R, per exemple). El punt més crític és el dels diacrítics, que és veritat que era excessivament complicat en català, però potser s'han passat de frenada, no sé. Em sembla un canvi molt més profund i problemàtic que no els altres. De sobte fins i tot noms de pobles van a canviar, i paraules molt arrelades (dona/dóna, os/ós, etc.).


----------

